# Humidors in Florida, Temp and rh



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello, living in Florida it's hard to keep my humidors in the 60-70 degree range year round. Both my humidors are at a constant 68 rh (Boveda packs) and 77 degrees. Would a temp of 77 really matter as long as my humidors are at the right rh (68)? I keep the humidors out of the sun, my house is just at 77 degrees. Always running the a/c just really isn't a option right now, not until summer comes. I've read that as long as my humidity is in a acceptable range that I shouldn't have to worry about my temp? Is there any truth to this?


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

I live in Florida as well so I feel your pain. Not sure where you keep your humidors at the house but my storage is a downstairs closet where the sun never shines!

Others will chime in on your temp issue but my understanding is a higher temp runs risk of beetle outbreaks.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

If you freeze your cigars then you won't have to worry as much about your temps and you can focus on your RH.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bryan00989 said:


> Hello, living in Florida it's hard to keep my humidors in the 60-70 degree range year round. Both my humidors are at a constant 68 rh (Boveda packs) and 77 degrees. Would a temp of 77 really matter as long as my humidors are at the right rh (68)? I keep the humidors out of the sun, my house is just at 77 degrees. Always running the a/c just really isn't a option right now, not until summer comes. I've read that as long as my humidity is in a acceptable range that I shouldn't have to worry about my temp? Is there any truth to this?


As has been already said freeze your stash then temps are not an issue.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I live in Al. My humidors and coolers reach anywhere from 77 to 80 when it gets hot. Right now they're around 76. I freeze and for years I have had no issue. I basically focus on the rh.


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jordan23 said:


> I live in Al. My humidors and coolers reach anywhere from 77 to 80 when it gets hot. Right now they're around 76. I freeze and for years I have had no issue. I basically focus on the rh.


 Thanks for the quick responses guys. I'll have to start freezing them when I get anything new in. There's no way I could freeze everything now. I'll just keep a eye on it. I've heard beetle out breaks are kinda rare, haven't had any problems for months. I'm probably just being paranoid.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, I am a swamp rat, born and raised. I have lost a stash to the dreaded beetle. I have found that by using 65% boveda and also adding dry kitty litter to my stash, I can control the RH where I want it (below 65%) even in the summer when the outside RH has stayed above 70% for weeks at a time.

This is just me talking and you can choose how to go with your stash.

Get some tupperware or something that can store most of your stash right away. Use this as an isolation humidor and start the process of freezing, now. Whether you freeze it all at once or a little at a time and move it to your humidor, keep the unfrozen cigars away from the frozen ones or you are wasting your time.

If you are storing your cigars at temps above 70° for long periods of time, it is probably not "if" you can get attacked by beetles but WHEN you get attacked.

I don't have bunches of high dollar cigars, most of mine are daily smokers under four bucks but I can not afford to loose even my yardgars, besides, the peace of mind is worth the time taken to keep the stash healthy. It is part of the process that makes cigars a good hobby for me.


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

I just checked my humidors, they're at 68 rh and a temp of 72. I guess it's just the glass top that varies. I have a 100 count that's not a glass top and it seems to do fine. Would 72 really be a problem? I do have a spare 50 count humidor that I never used/seasoned. If I were to start freezing some of the cigars how would I go about doing that? I don't have much room in my freezer. If I were to put them in ziplock bags wouldn't the taste of things get into the cigars still?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bryan00989 said:


> I just checked my humidors, they're at 68 rh and a temp of 72. I guess it's just the glass top that varies. I have a 100 count that's not a glass top and it seems to do fine. Would 72 really be a problem? I do have a spare 50 count humidor that I never used/seasoned. If I were to start freezing some of the cigars how would I go about doing that? I don't have much room in my freezer. If I were to put them in ziplock bags wouldn't the taste of things get into the cigars still?


Cigar Aficionado


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

There is a ton of info on freezing cigars here at Puff and all over the web. Some say it is mandatory some say it is not good. below is a link to get you started.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/29048-how-properly-freeze-cigars.html


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cigar Aficionado


Not even the beetles will eat the Padron 1964 A's


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm considering freezing still. When I was at one of my local tobacco shops yesterday I noticed they kept their walk in humidor at 68rh and about a 73 temp. Another local shop (cuban crafters) always has a warm-hot atmosphere. I'm wondering how they keep massive amounts of cigars without worrying. The guys I know and talk to there are all from Cuba, I might have to ask them about their experiences with large amounts of cigars exposed to tropic temps. It seems like half of the people I've either talked to or read about their experiences, either say they've never had a problem in decades in tropic areas or they always freeze. Then I've read some people say freezing should only be done as a last resort, so to say. I thought a hobby of cigars was suppose to be relaxing:laugh:. I'm not assuming any of you guys are wrong and I'm not trying to come off sounding that way, there's just so much different info out there from different sources it's hard to find what would work best for me.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

bryan00989 said:


> I'm considering freezing still. When I was at one of my local tobacco shops yesterday I noticed they kept their walk in humidor at 68rh and about a 73 temp. Another local shop (cuban crafters) always has a warm-hot atmosphere. I'm wondering how they keep massive amounts of cigars without worrying. The guys I know and talk to there are all from Cuba, I might have to ask them about their experiences with large amounts of cigars exposed to tropic temps. It seems like half of the people I've either talked to or read about their experiences, either say they've never had a problem in decades in tropic areas or they always freeze. Then I've read some people say freezing should only be done as a last resort, so to say. I thought a hobby of cigars was suppose to be relaxing:laugh:. I'm not assuming any of you guys are wrong and I'm not trying to come off sounding that way, there's just so much different info out there from different sources it's hard to find what would work best for me.


I believe the higher end stuff that is imported into the U.S is normally flash frozen the CC's etc I would definently freeze or sticks you get gifted.. I keep sticks gifted and other cigars  separated from my normal NC stash...

I keep my NC's at 60-63F and 63-65% RH If you are planning on aging or gathering a large collection I would invest into something like a wineador or something larger... Just my 2 cents.. I have 2x 28 bottle wineadors and going to order a 100+ bottle here soon. I am in Louisiana but the racks of gear etc keep the A/C on constant so the RH in this place is really low <56 rh% but if I open the window the RH swings up...

If I had to doit all over again I wouldn't have bought the 28 bottle wineadors went with something larger and went with either Kitty Litter or HCM and Boveda. I guess live and learn


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

How much did your wineador run you? I was considering this option too. I'm going into the Army sometime this year, I don't want to drop a ton of money in just storing my cigars. I wouldn't say I have a large collection, I guess that definition varies from person to person. But anyway I have about 70-150 cigars. I lost count with my last few shipments. I was also just reading about cigars in the tropics. That the cigars like the climate in their regions of origin, which is in the 70's. I read that the real zone for danger is over 80 F? I think I may be putting a little too much thought into this. Realistically I think I should be fine at 70-75, there's just this guy in the back of my head with a cigar hanging out of his mouth that always is wary.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

bryan00989 said:


> How much did your wineador run you? I was considering this option too. I'm going into the Army sometime this year, I don't want to drop a ton of money in just storing my cigars. I wouldn't say I have a large collection, I guess that definition varies from person to person. But anyway I have about 70-150 cigars. I lost count with my last few shipments. I was also just reading about cigars in the tropics. That the cigars like the climate in their regions of origin, which is in the 70's. I read that the real zone for danger is over 80 F? I think I may be putting a little too much thought into this. Realistically I think I should be fine at 70-75, there's just this guy in the back of my head with a cigar hanging out of his mouth that always is wary.


ahhh if you are going into the army I wouldn't bother with it... You can get ding and blemish for 150 for a newair281E but they normally run 250 new.. Then you have to get cedar shelves..


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeahhh, that's what I was thinking too. Depending on where I get stationed I might invest in a small wineador then if I'm still in a tropic area. I guess I'll just have to watch them. I'm going to move my humidors to the floor in my closet. If I can get my non-glass top at 72 higher up I'm hoping I can keep both closer to 70. I'm guessing they'll be fine though. I'm probably just putting a little too much thought in all this. Time to celebrate my new knowledge with a cigar after work tonight. :smoke: Thanks everybody for providing your experiences and methods. Maybe I'll be able to give back more often compared to what I take what from this site one day.


----------

